# [APPX][v1.3] Reboot app



## winphouser (Apr 25, 2016)

Built for Windows 10

USAGE:

Start app. Phone should reboot.

INSTALL:

Download latest Reboot_x.x.x.x_ARM.appx.zip & extract it.
Tap the appx in File Explorer app on phone & confirm trust. It should install
If it doesn't, try installing the dependencies first (extract zip and tap the appx:es)

CHANGELOG: 
*1.0* First release
*1.1* Localization for: es, fr
*1.2* Localization for: de it pt
*1.3* Now rebooting using NRPC from Interop Tools

CAPABILITIES v1.3: 
id_cap_oem_custom

SOURCE v1.3: 



```
using Windows.UI.Xaml;
using ndtklib;

namespace RebootApp
{
    sealed partial class App : Application
    {
        public App()
        {
            NRPC rpc = new NRPC();
            rpc.Initialize();
            rpc.SystemReboot();

            Exit();
        }
    }
}
```



OLD VERSION 1.2 DETAILS:



        CAPABILITIES v1.2: 
ID_CAP_DIAGNOSTIC_CLIENT
ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES

SOURCE v1.2: 



```
using Windows.UI.Xaml;
using System.Runtime.InteropServices;

namespace RebootApp
{
    sealed partial class App : Application
    {
        public App()
        {
            Reboot();
        }

        [DllImport("FlightingClientDll.dll")]
        public static extern int Reboot();

    }
}
```


----------



## epraes (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you so much for your app. It works beautifully. I've been searching for something similar for ages. It's incredible that the only way to reboot a phone must be turning it off and on again.

I have two questions though. Is the result of this reboot similar to a soft reset (rebooting with physical keys) or just a turning off + turning on?

And the second question, could you localize the name of the app to a few languages? I'm not sure if that's a lot of work, but it would sure fit better with my other apps in Spanish.

Just nitpicking anyway, thanks again!


----------



## winphouser (Apr 25, 2016)

@epraes, I'm happy to hear it's working for you and that you like it! 



epraes said:


> I have two questions though. Is the result of this reboot similar to a soft reset (rebooting with physical keys) or just a turning off + turning on?

Click to collapse



This app calls the Reboot() method of a library used by the Windows Insider app. If and how it differs from other ways to do it, I don't know.



epraes said:


> And the second question, could you localize the name of the app to a few languages? I'm not sure if that's a lot of work, but it would sure fit better with my other apps in Spanish.

Click to collapse



Sure! What do you want to see in the app list in Spanish (and in any other languages you speak)?


----------



## epraes (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks! It's just having "Reiniciar" instead of "Reboot" for the Spanish locale.


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 25, 2016)

In french "Redémarrer"
Thanks


----------



## winphouser (Apr 25, 2016)

@epraes @titi66200 Try new version! 

BTW can anyone confirm it's working on a non-Lumia phone?


----------



## malvo26 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you for the great app. Works without any problem on Nokia 820 with 10.586.218.


----------



## epraes (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks again! Now it's "Reiniciar" as it should be 

I suppose it's not very useful to say this, but it's working on a 640XL DS. No idea about non-Lumia phones, though.


----------



## sklchan (Apr 26, 2016)

Work perfectly without the dependencies on Lumia 1520 RM-937. Thanks a lot for the great app, this is the good app that can prolong the wear and tear on the power switch...


----------



## qzem (Apr 26, 2016)

I get an error when trying to deploy to build 14328 (redstone)

Error - There is an error in XML document (2, 2).


----------



## winphouser (Apr 26, 2016)

@qzem, it's a Windows 10 UWP app, so try installing it by tapping the appx in the File Explorer app on your phone. 

(If you want to install from PC you can use the Device Portal in web browser or WinAppDeployCmd.exe from command line.)


----------



## qzem (Apr 26, 2016)

winphouser said:


> @qzem, it's a Windows 10 UWP app, so try installing it by tapping the appx in the File Explorer app on your phone.
> 
> (If you want to install from PC you can use the Device Portal in web browser or WinAppDeployCmd.exe from command line.)

Click to collapse



Thanks it worked. I installed it now directly from phone.


----------



## Satirus (Apr 26, 2016)

qzem said:


> I get an error when trying to deploy to build 14328 (redstone)
> 
> Error - There is an error in XML document (2, 2).

Click to collapse



Same error to me.


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 26, 2016)

Please read before posting



winphouser said:


> @qzem, it's a Windows 10 UWP app, so try installing it by tapping the appx in the File Explorer app on your phone.
> 
> (If you want to install from PC you can use the Device Portal in web browser or WinAppDeployCmd.exe from command line.)

Click to collapse


----------



## LeonMobile (Apr 26, 2016)

In german : "Neustart"
thanks


----------



## denisf1981 (Apr 26, 2016)

Tks, make this shutdown and reboot pls


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 26, 2016)

"Riavvia" in italian


----------



## denisf1981 (Apr 26, 2016)

"Reiniciar" in pt-BR pls


----------



## winphouser (Apr 27, 2016)

@LeonMobile @ADeltaX @denisf1981 New version adds: de, it, pt! 
@denisf1981 I don't know a "power off" method..


----------



## denisf1981 (May 4, 2016)

winphouser said:


> @LeonMobile @ADeltaX @denisf1981 New version adds: de, it, pt!
> 
> @denisf1981 I don't know a "power off" method..

Click to collapse



thanks bro


----------



## KNM_THe1 (May 7, 2016)

*Won't install*

I tried on both Lumia 640 XL and 550 running Redstone 14332, but it won't install even after extracting dependencies. Dev mode is selected. So, two questions??

What am I doing wrong?
Any plans to bring it to Windows Store?




winphouser said:


> Built for Windows 10
> 
> USAGE:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## augustinionut (May 7, 2016)

KNM_THe1 said:


> I tried on both Lumia 640 XL and 550 running Redstone 14332, but it won't install even after extracting dependencies. Dev mode is selected. So, two questions??
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> Any plans to bring it to Windows Store?

Click to collapse



Are you interopunlock?


----------



## E2sembler (Jun 22, 2016)

epraes said:


> I have two questions though. Is the result of this reboot similar to a soft reset (rebooting with physical keys) or just a turning off + turning on?

Click to collapse



Seems no. I've noticed registry DiryShutDownCount increments when u use softkey reset.


----------



## jksharma (Jun 23, 2016)

sklchan said:


> Work perfectly without the dependencies on Lumia 1520 RM-937. Thanks a lot for the great app, this is the good app that can prolong the wear and tear on the power switch...

Click to collapse



same here,very useful app:good:


----------



## boe323 (Jul 2, 2016)

Would be even better if you could add the other commands , shutdown, bootloader(file flash), power and vol up I think ..must be a way of invoking it , although it automated, still good to have manual. But alas .... it wont install on my Lumia 950, donr get any errors ....just no app there after installation

---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 AM ----------




E2sembler said:


> Seems no. I've noticed registry DiryShutDownCount increments when u use softkey reset.

Click to collapse



if its forcing a hard reboot it could sdcard corruption.???


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 2, 2016)

Phone must be interopunlock to use this app


----------



## dantsprt (Jul 2, 2016)

It works very well,thanks
P.s.I think that makes it just reboots and no soft reset


----------



## Satirus (Jul 2, 2016)

boe323 said:


> Would be even better if you could add the other commands , shutdown, bootloader(file flash), power and vol up I think ..must be a way of invoking it , although it automated, still good to have manual. But alas .... it wont install on my Lumia 950, donr get any errors ....just no app there after installation
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your phone up to this date doesn't have Interop Unlock. Maybe in a distant future


----------



## MrCego (Jul 3, 2016)

dantsprt said:


> It works very well,thanks
> 
> P.s.I think that makes it just reboots and no soft reset

Click to collapse





It is almost the same.

Sent from Space


----------



## wuiyang (Jul 5, 2016)

is there a app for lock phone? (press power button)


----------



## MrCego (Jul 8, 2016)

Use the Store for that. Don't be lazy.

Sent from Space


----------



## haydendo (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi. If it's ok, can you post the code snippet for reboot call including the dll used? I thinking of extending it for my personal use like adding a confirmation prompt and placing the app in Settings. Thank you.


----------



## sirozan (Jul 9, 2016)

wuiyang said:


> is there a app for lock phone? (press power button)

Click to collapse



At least on 950(xl) (don't know for others) you can use double tap the nav bar to sleep (even without interop unlock, as it's an official feature)


----------



## wuiyang (Jul 9, 2016)

sirozan said:


> At least on 950(xl) (don't know for others) you can use double tap the nav bar to sleep (even without interop unlock, as it's an official feature)

Click to collapse



for phone that use hardware nav (not on-screen nav bar)


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 9, 2016)

wuiyang said:


> for phone that use hardware nav (not on-screen nav bar)

Click to collapse


https://www.google.com/#q=touch+lock+windows+phone+8


----------



## wuiyang (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm sorry, but I can't find the apps that has the customization I want. Could anyone give me the code which will turn off the screen, and shut the phone?


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 11, 2016)

Why dont search yourself thru store? There 5 apps to try. TOUCH LOCK


----------



## I_am_Egyptian_and_proud (Dec 16, 2016)

winphouser said:


> Built for Windows 10
> 
> USAGE:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





If I'd want to make this application does several things like (reboot and shutdown and return to run for an recovery mod )

Do you change the line {  Reboot ();  } To { shutdown(); } or what?


----------



## winphouser (Jan 2, 2017)

*Reboot 1.3 released*

Now reboots using NRPC from Interop Tools. (Previously: FlightingClientDll from the Windows Insider app)

Download from the original post
@gus33000, you wrote the lib right? Thanks/hope you don't mind.


----------



## gus33000 (Jan 2, 2017)

winphouser said:


> Now reboots using NRPC from Interop Tools. (Previously: FlightingClientDll from the Windows Insider app)
> 
> Download from the original post
> 
> @gus33000, you wrote the lib right? Thanks/hope you don't mind.

Click to collapse



Nope I don't mind you using it


----------



## infinite41i (Apr 4, 2017)

Reboot is "راه اندازی مجدد" in فارسی (Persian)
Thanks.


----------



## oneclot (Oct 18, 2017)

*Add "confirmation" feature of "yes" or "no"*

Add "confirmation" feature of "yes" or "no"


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 18, 2017)

Ad this feature as optional, please: D


----------



## Donz7733 (Oct 19, 2017)

Works fine without dependencies. Thanks a lot for this simple and efficient app.
Hope you add 'Shutdown feature' & 'Confirmation popup' in the upcoming updates.


----------



## Superded (Oct 26, 2017)

How to turn on autostart for this app?


----------



## tosak (Aug 18, 2020)

thanks it's working


----------



## Sr. Lumia (Oct 24, 2020)

*Reboot app*

It doesn´t work in Acer Liquid Jade Primo WM10 even running dependencies.


----------

